# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## staplerfahrer (30. Dezember 2013)

Ganz schön großer Vorsprung für Infinite. Hoffentlich werde ich da nicht enttäuscht.1 und 2 haben mir ja sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2013)

Völlig verdient  
Aber unerwartet deutlich vor BF4, hätt ich fast nicht erwartet


----------



## Kaisan (30. Dezember 2013)

Klar verdienter erster Platz für BioShock: Infinite - den deutlichen Vorsprung hätte auch ich nicht erwartet. Auch hätte ich so manches andere Spiel weiter vorne positioniert; insgesamt kann ich der Liste aber im Großen und Ganzen zustimmen.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Dezember 2013)

Vollkommen verdient, das mit Abstand beste Spiel des Jahres.
Plattformübergreifend hätte es vielleicht etwas enger ausgesehen, aber auf dem PC war es schon vorher klar.


----------



## Kwengie (30. Dezember 2013)

naja,
mein Spiel des Jahres wurde wenigstens auf den vierten Platz gewählt und warum Battlefield 4 an zweiter Stelle steht, weiß ich nicht, denn dann läuft ja Battlefield 4 seit Release perfekt.

... denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun.


----------



## Kratos333 (30. Dezember 2013)

Für mich ganz klar: DOTA2

Das lustige ist das es hinter Rome 2 ist Oo Wer hat den klumpen Software müll und nebenbei auch noch die grösste Enttäuschung im Jahr 2013 den Freiwillg zum Spiel des Jahres gewählt?


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Ein Forum voller Geschmacksverirrter....

Absolutes Mittelmaß an der Spitze....ist eben wie überall in Deutschland, passt also...


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein Forum voller Geschmacksverirrter....
> 
> Absolutes Mittelmaß an der Spitze....ist eben wie überall in Deutschland, passt also...


 
Bekommst du davon einen Bioschock?  Aber im ernst, wer hätte denn bei dir gewonnen?


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bekommst du davon einen Bioschock?  Aber im ernst, wer hätte denn bei dir gewonnen?


 
Hm, schwierig. Ich habe eigentlich dieses Jahr keinen klaren Favoriten. Zu den Spielen, die ich gerne gespielt habe oder noch spiele gehören z.B. XCOM Enemy Within, Expeditions Conquistador, Papers, please oder CpJ Gunslinger. Gab auch noch einige andere Spiele, die ganz gut waren, aber imo keinen GOTY Titel verdient haben, darunter AC4 oder PES 2014....


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2013)

Dieses Jahr war es irgendwie mau. Viele Spiele waren wirklich gut, aber keines stach irgendwie hervor. Mit Ausnahme von dem ein oder anderen Konsolentitel (um die es aber nicht geht) und BioShock Infinite. Allerdings macht BioShock Infinite als Shooter eher eine CoD-Figur, weshalb ich es trotz meiner Begeisterung für das Spiel nicht als Favoriten bezeichnen würde.
Und rollenspieltechnisch war es sowieso ziemlich mau. 

Die größte Enttäuschung für mich aber war zuletzt Demonicon...der eine sagt, es wäre gut, der andere sagt, es wäre fürchterlich. Widerum andere sagen, es wäre nur Mittelmaß. Tja, da ich zig Jahre auf das Spiel gewartet habe und mir kurz vor Kauf des Spiels nicht sicher war, hab ich einfach mal zugegriffen. Rein spontan. Wäre es einfach nur schlecht, wäre es ja nicht schlimm. Aber an allen Ecken und Kanten wurde ganz offenkundig jede Menge Potential versaut. Animationen sind fürchterlich, Kampfsystem ist fürchterlich...Grafik ist auf dem Stand von '05 und läuft trotzdem auf meinem System nicht richtig flüssig. 

Die einzigen Dinge, die gut waren, sind die hübschen Ladebildschirme, die Sprüche und die das DsA-Universum selbst.


----------



## belakor602 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich versteh den Hype um Bioschock Infinite immer noch nicht. Gameplay mau, Rollenspieltechnisch mau, selbst die Story war so lala bis auf die ersten und letzten 60 min die einen wirklich umgeworfen haben. Aber sind 120 min von 12h Spielzeit genug um GOTY und den ganzen Hype zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Hype um Bioschock Infinite immer noch nicht. Gameplay mau, Rollenspieltechnisch mau, selbst die Story war so lala bis auf die ersten und letzten 60 min die einen wirklich umgeworfen haben. Aber sind 120 min von 12h Spielzeit genug um GOTY und den ganzen Hype zu rechtfertigen?



offenbar sieht das wohl nicht jeder so.

ich hab gar keine meinung dazu, weil ich infinite bislang noch nicht gespielt habe. 
überhaupt hab ich wohl nur 2 bzw 2,5 spiele aus diesem jahr gezockt (brothers, coh2 und gunslinger).


----------



## belakor602 (31. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> offenbar sieht das wohl nicht jeder so.
> 
> ich hab gar keine meinung dazu, weil ich infinite bislang noch nicht gespielt habe.
> überhaupt hab ich wohl nur 2 bzw 2,5 spiele aus diesem jahr gezockt (brothers, coh2 und gunslinger).


 
Naja das ist mir klar dass es nicht jeder so sieht, ich hätte nur gehofft dass mir einer der das Spiel sehr mag es mal erklärt. Wer weiss villeicht habe ich was übersehen dass es so toll macht.

Jeder sagt ja immer die Story, und ich würde es verstehen wenn die ganze Story so genial wären wie die letzen 60 Minuten. Aber die Story lief für mich eher so ab dass man halt auf der Wolkenstadt landet alles ist richtig atmosphärisch und nimmt einem dem Atem weg, dann gewöhnt sich man nach gut einer Stunde daran und nichts passiert mehr. Ab dem Zeitpunkt hat man etlich Stunden Langeweil weil einfach nichts wirklich mehr passiert. Ich habe das Gefühl dass die bei Infinite ein so bombastisches Finale machen wollte dass man einfach wirklich gar nichts nennenwertes im Mittelteil erfährt. Es sind wirklich alle Enthüllungen in die letzten 60 min gestopft. Keine Frage das Finale ist umwerfend, aber der Mittelteil ist echt eine langweilige Durststrecke dass ich das Spiel fast liegengelassen hätte.


----------



## Shadax84 (1. Januar 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Hype um Bioschock Infinite immer noch nicht. Gameplay mau, Rollenspieltechnisch mau, selbst die Story war so lala bis auf die ersten und letzten 60 min die einen wirklich umgeworfen haben. Aber sind 120 min von 12h Spielzeit genug um GOTY und den ganzen Hype zu rechtfertigen?


 Offenbar ja, da das einige Leute anders sehen als du inklusive mir!
Ich verstehe dafür nicht wie BF4 Platz 2 belegen kann?


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Januar 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja das ist mir klar dass es nicht jeder so sieht, ich hätte nur gehofft dass mir einer der das Spiel sehr mag es mal erklärt. Wer weiss villeicht habe ich was übersehen dass es so toll macht.
> 
> Jeder sagt ja immer die Story, und ich würde es verstehen wenn die ganze Story so genial wären wie die letzen 60 Minuten. Aber die Story lief für mich eher so ab dass man halt auf der Wolkenstadt landet alles ist richtig atmosphärisch und nimmt einem dem Atem weg, dann gewöhnt sich man nach gut einer Stunde daran und nichts passiert mehr. Ab dem Zeitpunkt hat man etlich Stunden Langeweil weil einfach nichts wirklich mehr passiert. Ich habe das Gefühl dass die bei Infinite ein so bombastisches Finale machen wollte dass man einfach wirklich gar nichts nennenwertes im Mittelteil erfährt. Es sind wirklich alle Enthüllungen in die letzten 60 min gestopft. Keine Frage das Finale ist umwerfend, aber der Mittelteil ist echt eine langweilige Durststrecke dass ich das Spiel fast liegengelassen hätte.


 Stimmt. Das Ende wirkte irgendwie ziemlich "vollgestopft". Es gab zwar im Laufe des Spiels immer wieder kleine Hinweise, aber die wurden erst am Ende des Spiels entschlüsselt. Hätte man alles nicht auf einen Schlag am Ende offenbart, wäre die Story schon beim ersten Mal deutlich nachvollziehbarer geworden, denke ich. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach reine Ansichtssache, ob man BS Infinite nun mag oder nicht. Ich mochte es sehr, weil ich Elizabeth und Booker gut gemacht fand und weil die Story für mich sehr interessant war. Kritisieren müsste ich nur zwei Dinge: Der Shooterpart macht zwar Laune, wirkt aber aufgrund seiner Hektik und den teils vielen Gegnern wie ein CoD-Abklatsch und nimmt dem Spiel dann doch irgendwie die Glaubwürdigkeit. Und es gibt relativ wenig zu entdecken.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> . Und es gibt relativ wenig zu entdecken.


 
ich würde sagen, das es zum Ende hin eher wenig zu Entdecken gibt, was auch irgendwo schade ist


----------



## Deewee (9. Oktober 2014)

Also die Liste ist Murks 

Path of Exile nur auf Platz 16?
Das war mit Abstand der beste (und fairste) F2P Titel 2013 

Lara Croft nur auf Platz 4?
Das war neben The Last of Us (PS3) das beste Spiel überhaupt meiner Meinung nach.

Bioshock auf 1 kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.
Das Spiel war nett, aber hat mich bei weitem nicht so von den Socken gerissen wie z.B. Lara Croft.

Battlefield4 auf 2 der nächste Bock.
Die Gamer haben doch nur rumgeheult deswegen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Also die Liste ist Murks



ähm, ernsthaft?
Meinste nicht das hier als Nekromant mit 10 Monaten etwas zuspät mit der "Kritik" aka. "ich habe eine andere Meinung" kommst?


----------



## donma08 (9. Oktober 2014)

Es braucht halt so eine Liste "durchzuarbeiten" : D


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem ist es Blödsinnig sich über eine Liste zu beschweren, die durch ein Leservoting entstanden ist.
Die Reihenfolge geht daher auf eure Kappe.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es Blödsinnig sich über eine Liste zu beschweren, die durch ein Leservoting entstanden ist.
> Die Reihenfolge geht daher auf eure Kappe.



nja, man kann ja mit der Liste unzufrieden sein, aber ja, es ist eine Wahl, d.h. eigentlich kann man nur sagen, das man mit der nicht mit der übereinstimmt
nicht aber so und naja, man kommt schon echt hinterher wie die alt Fassnacht


----------

